# Gold vs. Bronze Hooks



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Has any one observed improvement in catching with gold vs. bronze hooks? I read in a Malat article that he likes gold hooks so I was wondering if there is something to it for bottom fishing.

The only gold J hooks I found at Wally World was Eagle Claw Aberdeen. The wire looks thinner and less off set than the bronze hooks. Would these be okay for catching croaker and spot?

Thanks!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It'll work for spot and croaker.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*pompano's*

love gold hooks


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

The only problem with gold hooks is that they bend easy..If you want spot and croaker, go with another hook , However as mentioned if you want pompano , use the gold hooks ....D


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow...ya'll must be rich to be using gold! Heck, I'm so poor I'm thinking of pounding pennies into hooks just to save cash! <G>


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

For what it's worth I tried some #8 circle hooks Pompano fishing two weeks ago and did well. I had a better bite/hookup ratio on that rod then the one with my old standard gold hook rig. None of the Pomps where huge, but it was a good time. Those hooks are teeny tiny, but stuck like a [email protected]*n splinter in the corner of every one of their mouths.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Circle*



Mullet Breath said:


> For what it's worth I tried some #8 circle hooks Pompano fishing two weeks ago and did well. I had a better bite/hookup ratio on that rod then the one with my old standard gold hook rig. None of the Pomps where huge, but it was a good time. Those hooks are teeny tiny, but stuck like a [email protected]*n splinter in the corner of every one of their mouths.


What brand Circle were u using? Mullet


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I do I do....*

I use the gold hooks for flounder exclusivley. My dad does as well.

Ive tried others, but gold in a number 2 is my _*GOTO*_ choice/hook for flatties.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Jigmaster said:


> What brand Circle were u using? Mullet


Number 8 Gamakatsu octopus circle hooks. I've used them for a while off the boat with a split shot on light line with live shrimp for trout with great success. The only kicker is the eyes are small so not many snaps fit them, but I tie my own Pomp rigs anyway.


----------



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

When fishin for macs i always use gold hooks. gold hooked gotchas has outfished reguler hooked gotcha plugs hands down in my opinion...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Firespyder7 said:


> I use the gold hooks for flounder exclusivley. My dad does as well.
> 
> Ive tried others, but gold in a number 2 is my _*GOTO*_ choice/hook for flatties.


What kind of bait you using for those flatties and waht brand model number hook are you using? Also how are you fishing thom?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

dha123 said:


> When fishin for macs i always use gold hooks. gold hooked gotchas has outfished reguler hooked gotcha plugs hands down in my opinion...


/agreed on that


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*My standard rig*

The carolina style.

Gold Eagleclaw flounder hook (kahle) #2. 

(I will go to a bigger hook in some places like wrecks off the beach. Ill use a 1 or 1/0 out there at times.)

1/2 ounce egg sinker. 30# flouro leader. 3/4 ounce in strong current.

Leader is about 12 to 16 inches long depending on water clarity. 

Bait of choice for numbers is hands down mud minnows. Ill go with finger mullet if I cant get the mud minnows. Small spots are good too. 

Biggest flounder caught on rod and reel was 10.6 pounds on a live bluefish about ten inches long.

Turn around said bluefish (6-8 inches)immediatley after catching on a seperate rod just down below the boat/dock. Flounder that follow bait in without taking it will lay beneath you for quite a while. He'll eat eventually....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I like the bronze hooks for their strength.


----------

